# couple questions on plants



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Well I saw some pics of nice planted tanks and i wanted one so i went out to buy some real plants. Before i used plastic ones. I put like 3 floating plants and a java fern inside my tank and the day after the water smelled sooooo bad. Is their anything i can do about it? or is it normal? And is Co2 a must have to keep live plants? Also, has anyone tried those grow your own plant things you buy at petco that are seeds? thanks


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You do not need co2 unless you have more than 2 wpg. About your stinky water, are your water parameters in check? Do you do regular gravel vacuuming? Do you overfeed? I don't think that you can attribute the bad smell to the plants. 
Never tried the petco thing, sorry.


----------

